# Hello from Michigan



## sjansen (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to MT and I thought that I should introduce myself. I have been in the martial arts since 1987. I currently teach 1 class and would love to gain any knowledge that I can.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to the board!

B


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy, what type of classes do you teach?


----------



## crushing (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome fellow Michigander!


----------



## sjansen (Oct 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and enjoy, what type of classes do you teach?


 
I teach 7th. grade Social Studies and an after school karate program.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 21, 2008)

sjansen said:


> I teach 7th. grade Social Studies and an after school karate program.


 
I teach first graders and Tae Kwon Do at the Charter school plus own mty own school, the wife is a fifth grade teacher there as well.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  There are a lot of folks here from the Great Northern Wild State Of Michigan!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. There are a lot of folks here from the Great Northern Wild State Of Michigan!


 

Yes, Welcome to MT!


----------



## Miles (Oct 21, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. There are a lot of folks here from the Great Northern Wild State Of Michigan!


 

Indeed!  Welcome from the SE corner of the State!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome :wavey: to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome To MT


----------



## morph4me (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 22, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2008)

Greetings...


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome.  Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, another middle school teacher!  I teach 7th grade special ed (reading and math) and a Taekwon-Do class - welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------

